# Heading to SC for spring break...not for PCD just Zentrum



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

So I am heading to Hilton Head, SC from Indianapolis and at least want to stop by for a tour of the factory or Zentrum and possibly check out the PCD. Any tips on what to see in a couple of hours? I'll have my wife and 8 year old son with me(who came with me to Munich 2 years ago when I got my '09 328i). 

I'd like at least to see the facilities. Is the Zentrum at the same place as the PCD? It seems like it is to me. Is there any way to take a spin on the course? I'll have my '02 525iT with me and probably wouldn't take that out but I was just wondering. I know my son would like to tour the gift shop (as would dad!) and maybe have lunch. Thanks.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

PCD is down the road a mile or two from the Zentrum/Plant and on the other side of that road. If you can find one, you can find the other. N4S


----------



## radarguy (Feb 27, 2010)

I just came back from PCD . My understanding is that the Zentrum is free, but I think the tour costs $99. I believe an extra $40 gets you the same track experience that you get with PCD or it's possible that it is included in the $99. I didn't get the full details. Of course with a new car delivery it's all free. I didn't stick around in Spartanburg, so I can't help you with what to see.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

radarguy said:


> I just came back from PCD . My understanding is that the Zentrum is free, but I think the tour costs $99. I believe an extra $40 gets you the same track experience that you get with PCD or it's possible that it is included in the $99. I didn't get the full details. Of course with a new car delivery it's all free. I didn't stick around in Spartanburg, so I can't help you with what to see.


Are you talking about the plant tour ? It's nowhere near $99....


----------



## radarguy (Feb 27, 2010)

The Other Tom said:


> Are you talking about the plant tour ? It's nowhere near $99....


I saw a sign in the Spartanburg airport. It wasn't clear weather that included the track time or not. It just referred to at as an "Ultimate Experience" or something like that. Send them an e-mail and find out.


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

I think I'll just stop by and see the Zentrum. My kid wants to see it too and pick up a new model car since he broke the one he got at the Welt 2 years ago. It will be a good way to break up the drive home and get a pic of my 525iT in front of the Zentrum. I don't think I'll have enough time to see the factory or do a driving class...maybe next year after European Delivery...could I do Performance Center Delivery too after ED?


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

soledoc said:


> could I do Performance Center Delivery too after ED?


You sure can :thumbup: and it is an awesome way to be reunited with your car.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

I think everyone has pretty much answered your questions already. I just wanted to clarify on a couple of things regarding the factory tours:

*Factory Tour - http://www.bmwusfactory.com/zentrum/general-information/tour-and-museum-hours/*
Tours cost $7.00 or $3.50 for students and BMW CCA members.
The Zentrum museum is free.

*Ultimate BMW Experience - http://www.bmwusfactory.com/ultimate-bmw-experience/*
This cost $99 and includes a factory tour and a driving rotation very similar to what you experience with a PCD.

Hope that helps. Have a safe and enjoyable trip :thumbup:


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

The museum is free and worth the visit. We didn't have much time during PCD and I would like to go back sometime. The plant tour is good but takes awhile. You get a headset so you can hear your tour guide well. They need to get enough people for the tours so I don't think they go all the time. I don't know if it is at set times or just when they get enough people.

With limited time, I would do the museum. You can take pictures. They had some old Isettas and some newere cars and motorcycles. You could probably see it all in an hour or so. You also might want to stop by the Performance center to check it out and get some brochures. It is across the street from the museum which is at the plant. Both are just a mile or so off the interstate. 

Jim


----------

